

Show HN: TextTeaser Chrome Extension – Summarize articles with a single click - MojoJolo
http://www.textteaser.com/extension.html

======
girinambari
Nice to see another text summarizer. Do you have any accuracy stats on which
categories this is good?

~~~
MojoJolo
Thanks. No accuracy stats though. It's optimized for news articles though. But
right now, I'm expanding also into books.

